# Germany Blue Card/Work Permit processing Time



## sch

Hi, 

I have applied for my blue card 3 weeks back but till now, i have not got any response. I called the consulate and I am told its on hold. Any guesses on what coud have possibly happened.

Also whats the normal tie frame to get a blue card. 

Thnks
SCH


----------



## sch

Hi ,

Can any one please share their experinces. This is really urgent for me.

Thans
Sch


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sorry you haven't had any responses, but it can be really difficult to advise about processing times for specific documents. There are so many factors involved, including how "standard" your application is, your national origin, "issues" with the employer, or even staffing issues in the offices that do the processing.

With luck, perhaps we can find a few folks who can share their processing times for a Blue Card, but those won't be definitive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

sch said:


> Can any one please share their experinces. This is really urgent for me.


Is know of cases where it took a few days, a few weeks, and sometimes even months.

It really depends on your country of citizenship, what you studied, and where you studied.

On the other hand, according to your profile, you are a British citizen and EU citizens don't need work permits for Germany.


----------



## sch

*Sunshine* said:


> Is know of cases where it took a few days, a few weeks, and sometimes even months.
> 
> It really depends on your country of citizenship, what you studied, and where you studied.
> 
> On the other hand, according to your profile, you are a British citizen and EU citizens don't need work permits for Germany.



I live in the UK but my country of citizenship is India .


----------



## *Sunshine*

sch said:


> I live in the UK but my country of citizenship is India .


If you want useful advice, you should consider providing accurate information. 

What did you study? Where did you study? How much were you offered?


----------



## sch

*Sunshine* said:


> If you want useful advice, you should consider providing accurate information.
> 
> What did you study? Where did you study? How much were you offered?


Hi, 

I did engineering and my university is marked as H+ by Anabin. The salary I am offered in my contract is 65000 Euros.

SCH


----------



## *Sunshine*

A 4 year B.Eng from an Indian H+ institution is considered to be equivalent to a German degree and a salary of 65,000€/year is more than enough. I'm actually surprised it is taking so long.

Try contacting the Bundesverwaltungsamt at +49 228 99 358 3296.


----------



## sch

*Sunshine* said:


> A 4 year B.Eng from an Indian H+ institution is considered to be equivalent to a German degree and a salary of 65,000€/year is more than enough. I'm actually surprised it is taking so long.
> 
> Try contacting the Bundesverwaltungsamt at +49 228 99 358 3296.



Tried calling them bt no response. But I know its pending with Stuttgart.


----------

